# removing lead from a lead-gold alloy by melting on ?



## frank-20011 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello,

i've looked these video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxU2n6BibE4

and between 9:14 and 9:40 you can see how cody melts an alloy of Ag-Pb an a fragment of ? (i don't understand the word) and thru this the shard absorbs the molten lead and left behind the gold.

What a material is the shard made of, are here in the forum any threads about these kind to work and works it with other metals like tin?

Regards, Frank!


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 19, 2016)

I didn't watch the video, but search for bone ash or cupellation. Problem: vapors of lead soften the brain on the long run and are extremely toxic to embryos (sure you will find a lot more in the msds). So, have a look at the safety, too.


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 12, 2016)

I won't normally say these things out in the open, but due to his popularity - i have to.
This guy is pretty clever, but extremely reckless and irresponsible.

I would not encourage anyone to do the things he does the way he does it.


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 12, 2016)

Just watched this now. I can't see ANYTHING useful in this video. In my eyes it is the normal youtube wasting time that make people come here once they have followed some vids, made a mess and can't fix it. Sorry.


----------

